# MN Field Trial Association Princeton, MN



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

12 called back to 2nd series of the Derby
2,3,4,6,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,16


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

12 called back to 3rd series of the Derby
2,3,4,6,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,16


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

9 called back to 4th series of the Derby
2,4,6,8,9,12,13,14,16


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the Double landblind
2,4,12,13,14,18,19,21,22,23,27,28,30,36,40,43,48,54,55,56,70,73,74
24 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the waterblind

2,12,13,18,19,22,23,27,28,36,48,54,55,56,73,74

16 Total


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

Derby: Results
1st- #4 Clyde/Patton
2nd- #14 Doc/Patton
3rd- #13 Jessie/Farmer
4th- #2 Chip/mills
RJ- # 16 Cooper/Kilty

JAMS- 6,8,9,12


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Congratulations to Marc Patton and Team Hidden Acres. First and Second two weeks in a row.


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

Qual call back to land blind are:
1,2,3,4,9,10,14,16,17,18,19,20,22,24,27,28,30,33,34,35,36,37,38,39


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the landblind

2,3,4,5,8,10,11,12,13,14,16,18,22,23,24,26,27,28,29,31,32,35,36,38,39,40,42,44,45,46,47

Total 31


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

Qual call back to water blind are:
1,2,3,4,9,10,14,16,20,22,24,27,28,30,33,35,36


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks to last series


3,10,11,13,24,26,32,35,38,46,47

11 total

8am same place


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st-#26 Booker O/H Bob Walker
2nd-#3 Ducky O/H John Close
3rd-#38 Ike O/H Tom Lane
4th-#24 Kate O/H Wayne Skochenski
RJ-#11 Marvin O/H Ken Neil

Congrats to All !!


----------



## TRUEBLUE (Aug 27, 2007)

Congratulations to Bob Walker. I think that titles his dog,!
Congratulations to all !


----------



## Bill McKnight (Sep 11, 2014)

Yea Wayne and Kate the Great!
The other Bill


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

Congrats to Bob! 

Jim-I believe that does title him! I believe it also qualifies him. 

Congrats to all!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

bjoiner said:


> Congratulations to Marc Patton and Team Hidden Acres. First and Second two weeks in a row.


What Bubba said!


----------

